# bill of sale document



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a blank bill of sale document I could use for our farm ... thanks.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Adga has one...this is the link to it
http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=co ... down&id=29


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool.... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

